# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Lustige Geschichten

## schiene

*Die Geschichte vom Wahnsinn*
Eines Tages entschloss sich der Wahnsinn, seine Freunde zu einer Party einzuladen.
Als sie alle beisammen waren, schlug die Lust vor, Verstecken zu spielen. 

"Verstecken? Was ist das?" fragte die Unwissenheit.
"Verstecken ist ein Spiel: einer zählt bis 100, der Rest versteckt sich und wird dann gesucht" erklärte die Schlauheit.
Alle willigten ein bis auf die Furcht und die Faulheit.
Der Wahnsinn war wahnsinnig begeistert und erklärte sich bereit zu zählen.
Das Durcheinander begann, denn jeder lief durch den Garten auf der Suche nach einem guten Versteck.
Die Sicherheit lief ins Nachbarhaus auf den Dachboden, man weiß ja nie.
Die Sorglosigkeit wählte das Erdbeerbeet.
Die Traurigkeit weinte einfach so drauf los.
Die Verzweiflung auch, denn sie wusste nicht, ob es besser war sich hinter oder vor der Mauer zu verstecken. 

"...98, 99, 100!" zählte der Wahnsinn.
"Ich komme euch jetzt suchen!"
Die erste, die gefunden wurde, war die Neugier, denn sie wollte wissen, wer als erster geschnappt wird und lehnte sich zu weit heraus aus ihrem Versteck.
Auch die Freude wurde schnell gefunden, denn man konnte ihr Kichern nicht überhören.
Mit der Zeit fand der Wahnsinn all seine Freunde und selbst die Sicherheit war wieder da. 

Doch dann fragte die Skepsis: "Wo ist denn die Liebe?"
Alle zuckten mit der Schulter, denn keiner hatte sie gesehen.
Also gingen sie suchen. Sie schauten unter Steinen, hinterm Regenbogen und auf den Bäumen.
Der Wahnsinn suchte in einem dornigen Gebüsch mit Hilfe eines Stöckchens.
Und plötzlich gab es einen Schrei! Es war die Liebe.
Der Wahnsinn hatte ihr aus Versehen das Auge rausgepiekst.
Er bat um Vergebung, flehte um Verzeihung und bot der Liebe an, sie für immer zu begleiten und ihre Sehkraft zu werden.
Die Liebe akzeptierte diese Entschuldigung natürlich. 

Seitdem ist die Liebe blind und wird vom Wahnsinn begleitet...besonders bei manch einem Farang in Thailand.  :cool:

----------


## Didi-K

Ach daher ... ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, woher das kommt, mit der Liebe und dem Wahnsinn ...  ::

----------


## burny63

Gute Geschichte! Ich dachte immer, dass liege an der Verschiebung des Blutes in andere Körperteile. Nun bin ich schlauer!

----------


## schiene

*Eine kleine Verkehrsgeschichte*


*...und die Moral von der Geschicht,vergiss die Verkehrsregeln nicht!!! *

----------


## schiene

*Der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen*
(Autor unbekannt) 

Einem Mann namens Gerhard gefällt eine Frau namens Susanne. Er fragt sie, ob sie ins Kino gehen will, sie sagt ja, und beide verbringen einen sehr lustigen Abend.

Ein paar Tage später lädt er sie zum Abendessen ein, und sie haben wieder viel Spaß. Fortan treffen Sie sich regelmäßig, und nach einiger Zeit trifft sich keiner von beiden mit irgendjemand anders mehr. 

Eines Abends, als sie nach Hause fahren, schießt ein Gedanke durch Susannes Kopf und, ohne richtig drüber nachzudenken, spricht sie ihn aus: "Ist Dir klar, dass wir uns mit dem heutigen Abend seit genau 6 Monaten treffen?"

Stille.

Susanne kommt die Stille sehr laut vor. Sie denkt: "Oje, ob es ihn nervt, dass ich das gesagt habe? Vielleicht fühlt er sich durch unsere Beziehung eingeschränkt, oder er fühlt sich von mir in eine Pflichtrolle gedrängt?"

Und Gerhard denkt sich "Wow, 6 Monate."

Und Susanne denkt sich: "Moment, ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob ich so eine Art Beziehung will. Manchmal hätte ich lieber mehr Freiraum, ich werde Zeit brauchen, mir zu überlegen, ob ich so weiter machen will. Ich meine, wo führt uns das hin? Wird es immer so weiter gehen, oder schreiten wir auf eine Ehe zu? Vielleicht sogar auf Kinder? Darauf, unser restliches Leben miteinander zu verbringen? Bin ich bereit, diese Verpflichtung einzugehen? Kenne ich diesen Menschen überhaupt?

Und Gerhard denkt sich: "Hm, das heißt, es war ... mal sehen ... Februar ... als wir anfingen, uns zu treffen, das war gleich nachdem ich das Auto beim Service hatte, das heißt ... wie ist der Kilometerstand? Au weia! Die Karre ist überfällig für einen Ölwechsel!"

Und Susanne denkt sich: "Er ist besorgt. Ich sehe es in seinem Gesicht. Vielleicht war mir nicht ganz klar, wie er die Sache sieht. Vielleicht will er mehr von unserer Beziehung, mehr Intimität, eine tiefere Bindung, vielleicht hat er, sogar schon vor mir gespürt, dass ich mich zu sehr zurückhalte. Ja, das ist es. Deswegen spricht er so selten über seine Gefühle. Er hat Angst, zurückgewiesen zu werden."

Und Gerhard denkt sich: "Die sollen sich auf jeden Fall noch einmal das Getriebe ansehen. Ist mir völlig egal, was diese Deppen sagen, die Schaltung funktioniert noch immer nicht richtig. Und diesmal können sie es auch nicht aufs kalte Wetter schieben. Wir haben 30 Grad, und das Ding hier schaltet sich wie ein Lastwagen von der Müllabfuhr. Und ich habe diesen inkompetenten Gaunern 900Euro bezahlt.

Und Susanne denkt sich: "Er ist sauer. Ich kann's ihm nicht übel nehmen, ich wär's auch. Ich fühle mich so schuldig, ihm das anzutun, aber ich kann nichts für meine Gefühle, ich bin einfach unsicher.

Und Gerhard denkt sich: "Wahrscheinlich werden sie sagen, es gibt nur 90 Tage Garantie, diese Säcke!"

Und Susanne denkt sich: "Wahrscheinlich bin ich viel zu idealistisch, und warte auf einen Ritter auf einem weißen Pferd, während ich hier neben einem superlieben Menschen sitze, einem Menschen, mit dem ich gern zusammen bin, um den ich mich wirklich sorge und der sich wirklich um mich sorgt. Einem Menschen, der wegen meiner selbstherrlichen Schulmädchenfantasien leiden muss.

Und Gerhard denkt sich: "Garantie? Die reden von Garantie? Können sie haben, ich nehme ihre Garantie und stecke sie ihnen in ..."

"Gerhard", sagt Susanne laut.

"Was?" sagt Gerhard erschrocken.

"Bitte quäl dich nicht so", sagt sie, während sich ihre Augen mit Tränen füllen. "Vielleicht hätte ich niemals … Oh Gott, ich fühle mich so ..."

(Sie verstummt, schluchzt).

"Was?" sagt Gerhard.

"Ich bin so dumm", schluchzt Susanne, "Ich meine, ich weiß, dass es nie einen Ritter geben wird. Es ist so dumm. Weder einen Ritter noch ein Pferd."

"Es gibt kein Pferd?", fragt Gerhard.

"Du denkst auch, dass ich dumm bin, oder?", sagt Susanne.

"Nein!", sagt Gerhard, froh, endlich eine richtige Antwort zu haben.

"Die Sache ist die ... es ist einfach so ... ich brauche ein wenig Zeit", sagt Susanne.

(Es entsteht eine 15-sekündige Pause, in der Gerhard versucht, so schnell er kann mit einer sicheren Antwort aufzuwarten. Endlich fällt ihm etwas ein, das funktionieren sollte.)

"Ja", sagt er.

(Susanne, tief bewegt, berührt seine Hand) "Oh Gerhard, denkst du wirklich so darüber?" fragt sie.

"Worüber?" fragt Gerhard.

"Über ein wenig mehr Zeit" sagt Susanne.

"Oh", sagt Gerhard, "Ja!"

(Susanne dreht sich zu ihm und sieht ihm tief in die Augen, wodurch er schrecklich nervös darüber wird, was sie als nächstes sagen wird, besonders, wenn darin ein Pferd vorkommen sollte. Endlich spricht sie.) "Danke, Gerhard", sagt sie.

"Ich danke Dir:", sagt Gerhard

Dann bringt er sie nach Hause, wo sie sich auf ihr Bett legt, eine von Konflikten geschüttelte, gequälte Seele, und bis in den Morgen weint.

Gerhard fährt nach Hause, holt sich eine Tüte Chips, dreht den Fernseher auf, und wird schnell von der Wiederholung eines Tennismatchs zwischen zwei Neuseeländern, von denen er noch nie was gehört hat, in den Bann gezogen. Eine leise Stimme irgendwo in seinem Kopf sagt ihm, dass heute im Auto höchstwahrscheinlich etwas wirklich wichtiges passiert ist, aber er ist sicher, dass er niemals verstehen würde, was das war, also beschließt er, nicht weiter darüber nachzudenken.

Am nächsten Tag wird Susanne ihre beste Freundin anrufen, vielleicht sogar noch eine, und mit ihr 6 Stunden lang über die ganze Sache reden. In sorgfältiger Detailarbeit werden sie alles was sie sagte, und auch alles was er sagte, analysieren, jedes Wort, jeden Ausdruck, jede Geste, um Nuancen in der Bedeutung des gesagten zu finden, und um jede mögliche Variante durchzugehen. Das ganze wird sich wochenlang, wenn nicht monatelang hinziehen, ohne jemals in einer plausiblen Schlussfolgerung zu enden, aber auch, ohne jemals langweilig zu werden.

Irgendwann während dieser Zeit wird Gerhard, während eines Squashmatches mit einem Freund, der sie beide kennt, kurz innehalten und fragen "Peter, hat Susanne mal ein Pferd gehabt?".

*Und das ist der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen.*

----------


## schiene

*Die Arche Noah im 21. Jahrundert 
Nach vielen Jahren sah Gott wieder einmal auf die Erde. Die Menschen waren verdorben und gewalttätig und er beschloss, sie zu vertilgen, genau so, wie er es vor langer langer Zeit schon einmal getan hatte. Er sprach zu Noah: "Noah, baue mir noch einmal eine Arche aus Zedernholz, so wie damals - 300 Ellen lang, 50 Ellen breit und 30 Ellen hoch. Ich will eine zweite Sintflut über die Erde bringen. Die Menschen haben nichts dazugelernt. Du aber gehe mit deiner Frau, deinen Söhnen und deren Frauen in die Arche und nimm von allen Tieren zwei mit, je ein Männchen und ein Weibchen. In sechs Monaten werde ich den großen Regen schicken". 

Noah stöhnte auf, musste das denn schon wieder sein". Wieder 40 Tage Regen und 150 unbequeme Tage auf dem Wasser mit all den lästigen Tieren an Bord und ohne Fernsehen! Aber Noah war gehorsam und versprach, alles genau so zu tun, wie Gott ihm aufgetragen hatte. Nach sechs Monaten zogen dunkle Wolken auf und es begann zu regnen. Noah saß in seinem Vorgarten und weinte, denn da war keine Arche. "Noah", rief der Herr, "Noah, wo ist die Arche? 

Noah blickte zum Himmel und sprach: "Herr, sei mir gnädig." Gott fragte abermals "Wo ist die Arche, Noah?" Da trocknete Noah seine Tränen und sprach: "Herr... was hast du mir angetan? Als Erstes beantragte ich beim Landkreis eine Baugenehmigung. Die dachten zuerst, ich wollte einen extravaganten Schafstall bauen. Die kamen mit der ausgefallenen Bauform nicht zurecht, denn an einen Schiffbau wollten sie nicht glauben. Auch deine Maßangaben stifteten Verwirrung, weil niemand mehr weiß, wie lang eine Elle ist. Also musste mein Architekt einen neuen Plan entwerfen. Die Baugenehmigung wurde mir zunächst abgelehnt, weil eine Werft in einem Wohngebiet planungsrechtlich unzulässig sei. Nachdem ich dann endlich ein passendes Gewerbegrundstück gefunden hatte, gab es nur noch Probleme. Im Moment geht es z. B. um die Frage, ob die Arche feuerhemmende Türen, eine Sprinkleranlage und einen Löschwassertank benötige. Nach dem Hinweis, ich hätte im Ernstfall rundherum genug Löschwasser, glaubten die Beamten, ich wollte mich über sie lustig machen. Als ich ihnen erklärte, das Wasser käme noch in großen Mengen, und zwar viel mehr als ich zum Löschen benötigte, brachte mir das den Besuch eines Arztes vom Landeskrankenhaus ein. Er wollte von mir wissen, was ein Schiffbau auf dem Trockenen, fernab von jedem Gewässer, solle. Die Bezirksregierung teilte mir daraufhin telefonisch mit, ich könnte ja gern ein Schiff bauen, müsste aber selbst zusehen, wie es zum nächsten größeren Fluss käme. Mit dem Bau eines Sperrwerks könnte ich nicht rechnen, nachdem der Ministerpräsident zurückgetreten sei. Dann rief mich noch ein anderer Beamter dieser Behörde an, der mir erklärte, sie seien inzwischen ein kundenorientiertes Dienstleistungsunternehmen und darum wolle er mich darauf hinweisen, dass ich bei der EU in Brüssel eine Werftbeihilfe beantragen könne, allerdings müsste der Antrag achtfach in den drei Amtssprachen eingereicht werden. Inzwischen ist beim Verwaltungsgericht ein vorläufiges Rechtsschutzverfahren meines Nachbarn anhängig der einen Großhandel für Tierfutter betreibt. Der hält das Vorhaben für einen großen Werbegag - mein Schiffbau sei nur darauf angelegt, ihm Kunden abspenstig zu machen. Ich habe ihm schon zwei Mal erklärt, dass ich gar nichts verkaufen wolle. Er hört mir gar nicht zu und das Verwaltungsgericht hat offenbar auch viel Zeit. 

Die Suche nach dem Zedernholz habe ich eingestellt. Libanesische Zedern dürfen nicht mehr eingeführt werden. Als ich deshalb hier im Wald Bauholz beschaffen wollte, wurde mir das Fällen von Bäumen unter Hinweis auf das Landeswaldgesetz verweigert. Dies schädige den Naturhaushalt und das Klima. Außerdem sollte ich erst eine Ersatzaufforstung nachweisen. Mein Einwand, in Kürze werde es gar keine Natur mehr geben und das Pflanzen von Bäumen an anderer Stelle sei deshalb völlig sinnlos, brachte mir den zweiten Besuch des Arztes vom Landeskrankenhaus ein. 

Die angeheuerten Zimmerleute versprachen mir schließlich, für das notwendige Holz selbst zu sorgen. Sie wählten jedoch erst einmal einen Betriebsrat. Der wollte mit mir zunächst einen Tarifvertrag für den Holzschiffbau auf dem flachen Lande ohne Wasserkontakt aushandeln. Weil wir uns aber nicht einig wurden, kam es zu einer Urabstimmung und zum Streik. Herr, weißt du eigentlich, was Handwerker heute im Voraus verlangen? Wie soll ich denn das bezahlen? Weil die Zeit drängte, fing ich schon einmal an, Tiere einzusammeln. Am Anfang ging das noch ganz gut, vor allem die beiden Ameisen sind noch immer wohlauf. Aber seit ich zwei Tiger und zwei Schafe von der Notwendigkeit ihres gemeinsamen und friedlichen Aufenthaltes bei mir überzeugt hatte, meldete sich der örtliche Tierschutzverein und rügte die artwidrige Haltung. 

Und mein Nachbar klagt auch schon wieder, weil er auch die Eröffnung eines Zoos für geschäftsschädigend hält. Herr, ist dir eigentlich klar, dass ich auch nach d. Europäischen Tierschutz-transportverordnung eine Genehmigung brauche? Ich bin schon auf Seite 22 des Formulars und grüble im Moment darüber, was ich als Transportziel angeben soll. Und wusstest du, dass z. B. Geweih tragende Tiere während der Brunftzeit überhaupt nicht transportiert werden dürfen? Und die Hirsche sind ständig am Schnackseln, wie Fürstin Gloria sagen würde und auch der gemeine Elch und der Stier denken an nichts anderes, besonders die südlicheren! Herr, wusstest du das? 

Übrigens, wo hast du eigentlich die Callipepla caliconica du weißt schon, die Schopfwachteln und den Lethamus Discolor versteckt? Den Schwalbensittich habe ich bisher auch nicht finden können. Dir ist natürlich auch bewusst, dass ich die 43 Vorschriften der Binnenmarkt –Tier-schutzverordnung bei dem Transport der Kaninchen strikt beachten muss. Meine Rechtsanwälte prüfen gerade, ob diese Vorschriften auch für Hasen gelten. Übrigens: wenn du es einrichten könntest, die Arche als fremdflaggiges Schiff zu deklarieren, das sich nur im 

Bereich des deutschen Küstenmeeres aufhält, bekäme ich die Genehmigung viel einfacher. Du könntest dich doch auch einmal für mich bemühen. 

Ein Umweltschützer von Greenpeace erklärte mir, dass ich Gülle, Jauche, Exkremente und Stallmist nicht im Wasser entsorgen darf. Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor? Damals ging es doch auch! Vor zwei Wochen hat sich das Oberkommando der Marine bei mir gemeldet und von mir eine Karte der künftig überfluteten Gebiete erbeten. Ich habe ihnen einen blau angemalten Globus geschickt. 

Und vor zehn Tagen erschien die Steuerfahndung; die haben den Verdacht, ich bereite meine Steuerflucht vor. Ich komme so nicht weiter Herr, ich bin verzweifelt! Soll ich nicht doch lieber meinen Rechtsanwalt mit auf die Arche nehmen?" Noah fing wieder an zu weinen. 

Da hörte der Regen auf, der Himmel wurde klar &die Sonne schien wieder. Und es zeigte sich ein wunderschöner Regenbogen. Noah blickte auf und lächelte. "Herr, du wirst die Erde doch nicht zerstören" - "Da sprach der Herr: "Darum sorge ich mich nicht mehr, das schafft schon eure Verwaltung!''
*

----------


## Didi-K

> *Die Arche Noah im 21. Jahrundert ...*


  ::   ::   :: 

Wie wahr ...

----------


## schiene

damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen......die Geschichten sind nicht von mir sondern aus dem  www

----------


## schiene

Ein Polizist stoppt eine junge Frau, die in einer 30km/h-Zone mit 80km/h erwischt. Es kommt zu folgender Unterhaltung: 
Polizist: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen?  
Frau: Ich habe keinen mehr. Der wurde mir vor ein paar Wochen entzogen, da ich zum 3. Mal betrunken Auto gefahren bin.  
Polizist: Aha, kann ich dann bitte den Fahrzeugschein sehen?  
Frau: Das ist nicht mein Auto, ich habe es gestohlen.  
Polizist: Der Wagen ist geklaut??  
Frau: Ja - aber lassen Sie mich kurz überlegen, ich glaube die Papiere habe ich im Handschuhfach gesehen, als ich meine Pistole reingelegt habe.  
Polizist: Sie haben eine Pistole im Handschuhfach?  
Frau: Stimmt. Ich habe sie dort schnell reingeworfen, nachdem ich die Fahrerin des Wagens erschossen habe und die Leiche dann hinten in den Kofferraum gelegt habe.  
Polizist: Eine Leiche im Kofferraum??  
Frau: Jaa!  
Nachdem der Polizist das gehört hat, ruft er über Funk sofort den diensthöheren Kollegen an, damit er von ihm Unterstützung bekommt. Das Auto wurde umstellt und als der Kollege eintraf, ging er langsam auf die Fahrerin zu und fragte noch mal: 
Polizist: Kann ich bitte Ihren Führerschein sehen?  
Frau: Sicher, hier bitte  
(Fahrerin zeigt gültigen Führerschein)  
Polizist: Wessen Auto ist das?  
Frau: Meins, hier sind die Papiere.  
Polizist: Können Sie bitte noch das Handschuhfach öffnen, ich möchte kurz prüfen ob Sie eine Pistole dort deponiert haben.  
Frau: Natürlich gern, aber ich habe keine Pistole darin.  
(Natürlich war dort auch keine Pistole)  
Polizist: Kann ich dann noch einen Blick in Ihren Kofferraum werfen. Mein Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass Sie darin eine Leiche haben.  
(Kofferraum: keine Leiche)  
Polizist: Das verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Der Polizist, der sie angehalten hat, sagte mir, dass Sie keinen Führerschein, das Auto gestohlen, eine Pistole im Handschuhfach und eine Leiche im Kofferraum haben.  
Frau: Na klar! Und ich wette, er hat auch noch behauptet, dass ich zu schnell gefahren bin!!!

----------


## schiene

Nachfolgend eine Prüfungsfrage aus einer Zwischenprüfung im Fach Chemie an der Universität von Washington. Die Antwort eines Teilnehmers war "so profund", dass der Professor Sie via Internet mit Kollegen in der ganzen Welt teilen wollte. Und darum haben auch wir die Freude, daran teilhaben zu dürfen. 
Bonus-Frage:
Ist die Hölle exotherm (Wärme abgebend) oder endotherm (Wärme aufnehmend)? 

Die meisten Studenten untermauerten Ihre Antwort, indem Sie das Boyle-Mariotte-Gesetz heranzogen ("Das Volumen und der Druck eines geschlossenen Systems sind voneinander abhängig", d.h. Gas kühlt sich ab, wenn es sich ausdehnt und erwärmt sich bei Kompression).
Einer aber schrieb folgendes: 
Zuerst müssen wir feststellen, wie sich die Masse der Hölle über die Zeit ändert. Dazu benötigen wir die Rate der Seelen, die "zur Hölle fahren" und die Rate derjenigen, die sie verlassen. Ich denke, wir sind darüber einig, dass eine Seele, einmal in der Hölle, diese nicht wieder verlässt. 
Wir stellen also fest: Es gibt keine Seelen, die die Hölle verlassen. 
Um festzustellen, wie viele Seelen hinzukommen, sehen wir uns doch mal die verschiedenen Religionen auf der Welt heute an. Einige dieser Religionen sagen, dass, wenn man nicht dieser Religion angehört, man in die Hölle kommt. Da es auf der Welt mehr als eine Religion mit dieser Überzeugung gibt, und da niemand mehr als einer Religion angehört, kommen wir zu dem Schluss, dass alle Seelen in der Hölle enden. 
Auf der Basis der weltweiten Geburten- und Sterberaten können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Anzahl der Seelen in der Hölle exponentiell ansteigt. Betrachten wir nun die Veränderung des Volumens der Hölle, danach dem Boyle-Mariotte-Gesetz bei gleich bleibender Temperatur und Druck das Volumen proportional zur Anzahl der hinzukommenden Seelen ansteigen muss. Daraus ergeben sich zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1. Expandiert die Hölle langsamer als die Anzahl der hinzukommenden Seelen, dann steigen Temperatur und Druck in der Hölle an, bis sie explodiert. 

2. Expandiert die Hölle schneller als die Anzahl der hinzukommenden Seelen, dann sinken Temperatur und Druck in der Hölle, bis sie gefriert.  

Zur Lösung führt uns der Ausspruch meiner Kommilitonin Teresa: "Eher friert die Hölle ein, bevor ich mit dir ins Bett gehe...“ Da ich bis heute nicht dieses Vergnügen mit Teresa hatte (und wohl auch nie haben werde), muss Aussage 2 falsch sein, was uns zur Lösung bringt: 
Die Hölle ist exotherm und wird nie einfrieren. 
Der Student bekam als einziger Prüfungsteilnehmer die volle Punktzahl...

----------


## pit

*Wie sich Ansprüche ändern können:*

Als ich 15 Jahre alt war, wollte ich eine Freundin haben.

Als ich 18 wurde fand ich endlich eine, aber sie war nicht leidenschaftlich, also erkannte ich das ich eine leidenschaftliche Freundin haben wollte.

Als ich 35 war ging ich mit einer leidenschaftlichen Freundin aus, aber sie war sehr sensibel. Für sie war alles furchtbar, sie war die Königin der Dramatik, weinte immer und drohte sich umzubringen. Ich erkannte das ich eine selbstsichere Freundin haben wollte.

Als ich 48 wurde begegnete ich einer selbstsicheren Frau, sie war aber langweilig. Sie war absolut vorhersehbar und nichts konnte sie anregen. Das Leben war so langweilig, dass ich mich entschloss eine aufregende Freundin zu suchen.

Mit 54 traf ich eine aufregende Frau, ich konnte aber ihren Rhythmus nicht mithalten. Sie wechselte ständig ihre Interessen, war impulsiv und stritt sich mit jedem. Anfangs war ich darüber amüsiert, aber ich erkannte bald, dass es keine Zukunft haben konnte. Ich suchte dann eine zielstrebige Frau.

Mit 56 Jahren traf ich sie: intelligent, zielstrebig und bodenständig. Sie war eine Kollegin. Sie war so zielstrebig, dass sie mit meinem Chef bumste und dann meine Stelle bekam.

Jetzt, 60 Jahre alt, suche ich einfach eine Frau mit hübschen Titten.

----------


## Enrico

Gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden  ::  :

30. Dezember, müde und abgespannt von der Arbeit fuhr ich in die Wohnung meiner Freundin. Dort war es aufgeräumt, im Kühlschrank war etwas zu essen. Nachdem ich mir den Magen vollgeschlagen hatte, machte ich es mir auf dem Sofa bequem.

In diesem Moment klingelt es an der Wohnungstür. Ich gehe zur Tür und blicke durch den Spion. Dort stand ein etwa 40 Jahre alter, gut gekleideter Mann.

Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, fing der gute Mann auch schon an: GEZ-Scherge: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Lars Lästig, ich bin ihr Rundfunkgebührenbeaufftragter... blabla.... blabla..."

GEZ? Wirklich ein GEZ-Scherge? Oh je...
GEZ-Scherge: "......blabla........ sind sie Frau Anja K.?"

Hat der mich wirklich gerade gefragt ob ich Frau Anja K. (meine Freundin) bin? (Ich sehe nun wirklich nicht wie eine Frau aus, zudem trug ich einen deutlich sichtbaren drei-Tagesbart)

Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein und ich antwortete ihm stattdessen, dass ich Gina W. sei, die uneheliche Tochter von Frau K.
GEZ-Scherge: "Na gut, lassen wir das. Sie wissen sicher.......blabla........verpflichtet ..........blabla........anzumelden......"

Ich unterbrach den Redefluss des GEZ-Schergen nur ungern, aber ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich mal auf die Toilette müsste, versprach ihm aber, dass ich gleich wieder da bin und schloss die Tür hinter mir. Nach fünf Minuten gab es die ersten zarten Klingelversuche.

Nach weiteren drei Minuten klingelte er Sturm und ich öffnete wieder die Tür.
GEZ-Scherge: "Was haben sie denn solange gemacht?"

Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich ihm, dass ich ein lauwarmes Bier getrunken habe. Außerdem mussten mal wieder meine Fußnägel geschnitten werden.
GEZ-Scherge: "So eine Frechheit, so was habe ich ja noch nie erlebt...."

Ich musste dem guten Mann leider Recht geben und versprach meine Freundin noch heute Abend darauf anzusprechen, warum sie das Bier nicht in den Kühlschrank gestellt hatte. Wirklich eine Frechheit.
Nun lief dieser geistige Tiefflieger rot an und rastete aus.

GEZ-Scherge: "Wenn sie noch weiter so ein Kasperltheater veranstalten, kann ich auch andere Seiten aufziehen. Ein Anruf von mir und die Polizei durchsucht ihre Wohnung......blabla....... das wird sehr teuer für sie......blabla".

Logisch, mit Bundesgrenzschutz und Sondereinsatzkommando.

Sichtbar eingeschüchtert versprach ich nun, effektiv mitzuarbeiten und mein Kasperltheater bleiben zu lassen.

GEZ-Scherge: "Besitzen sie einen Fernseher oder ein Radio?"

Freundlich gab ich dem Mann Auskunft. "Ja klar, ich besitze 2 Fernseher, 3 Radios, noch ein Radio in meinem Büro und zwei in meinen Autos."
GEZ-Scherge: "Haben sie diese angemeldet?"
Ich: "Nein, bisher leider nicht."
GEZ-Scherge: "Wie lange besitzen sie diese Geräte schon?"
Ich: "Ca. 10-12 Jahre."

Uiiiii, jetzt war er am Sabbern, als er seine Provision in Gedanken überschlug. Nun ja, um es kurz zu machen, er hielt mir nach ein bis zwei Minuten zwei Zettel zur Unterschrift unter die Nase. Eine Anmeldung der GEZ und einen Schrieb, dass ich schon seit fünf Jahren die Geräte besitze. Beides auf den Namen und die Adresse meiner Freundin ausgestellt.

Freundlich wie ich nun einmal bin teilte ich ihm mit, dass ich weder Frau Anja K. bin, noch hier wohne.
GEZ-Scherge: "Wo wohnen sie denn?"
Ich: "Wissen sie das nicht?"
GEZ-Scherge: "Nee"
Ich: "Super - dann schönen guten Abend"

Ich schloss die Tür, schaltete die Klingel ab und den Fernseher ein, das Bier war auch schon etwas kühler.

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen vielleicht auch bald mal wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei...

----------


## schiene

Auf einem Bauernhof leben ein Pferd und ein Hase. Die beiden sind dicke Freunde. Eines Tages machen die beiden einen Spaziergang im nahen Moor. Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht mehr alleine befreien. Der Hase willseinen Freund natürlich retten, ist aber selbst viel zu schwach dazu. Also rennt der Hase zurück zum Bauernhof, um den Bauern zu holen, kann ihn aber nicht finden, da dieser nämlich mit dem Traktor auf dem Feld ist. In seiner Not klaut der Hase die Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des Bauern, einen 3-er-BMW. Der Hase fährt mit dem 3-er-BMW ins Moor, parkt neben dem Sumpfloch, in dem das Pferd steckt, befestigt am Auto das Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende dem Pferd um den Hals. So wird das Pferd gerettet und es verspricht dem Hasen, sich bei passender Gelegenheit zu revanchieren. Bald darauf plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe Wasserpfütze und kommt nicht mehr von alleine heraus. In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd, um ihm zu helfen. Das Pferd möchte nun auch den 3-er-BMW holen, um den Hasen zu retten. Leider ist das Pferd viel zu gross und schafft es nicht, in das Auto einzusteigen. Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee. Es geht zurück zur Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach darüber und fährt seine ganze Männlichkeit aus, bis sich der Hase daran festhalten kann. So zieht das Pferd den Hasen aus dem Wasser. Und die Moral von der Geschichte: Wenn man ein ordentliches Ding hat, braucht man keinen 3-er-BMW, um ein Häschen an Land zu ziehen...  :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

*Lustige und unnütze Fakten:*

Frauen die nach Kanada einreisen um dort als Stripperinnen zu arbeiten, müssen ein Nacktfoto vorlegen um ein Visum zu bekommen.

§14, Absatz 1211 des Amerikanischen "Code of Federal Regulation" verbietet US-Amerikanern den Kontakt mit Außerirdischen oder deren Fahrzeugen in Kontakt zu kommen.

Als die Amerikaner den ersten bemannten Raumflug vorbereiteten, stellten sie fest, dass normale Kugelschreiber in der Schwerelosigkeit nicht funktionierten. Das Resulat einer 2-jährigen Forschungsarbeit, die Millionen verschlang, war ein Kugelschreiber, der unter allen extremen Bedingungen schrieb - unter Wasser, bei Minusgraden und auch bis zu 300 Grad Celsius.
Als die Russen vor demselben Problem standen... benutzten sie einfach Bleistifte.   ::

----------


## pit

Raucher sind eigentlich sehr liebenswert!!!

7 Gründe warum Raucher rauchen:

1. Nichtraucher zahlen keine Tabaksteuer. Sie prellen somit den Staat jährlich um mehrere Millionen Euro an Steuergeldern.
2. Nichtraucher erkranken seltener, bringen somit die bedürftige Ärzteschaft fast an den Bettelstab.
3. Nichtraucher werden älter als Raucher! Somit liegen sie den Rentenversicherungsträgern länger auf der Tasche.
4. Nichtraucher tragen so durch ihre hohe Lebenserwartung zur Überbevölkerung bei.
5. Nichtraucher sind verantwortlich für den erschreckend hohen Arbeitsplatzabbau in der Tabakindustrie.
6. Nichtraucher rauchen passiv mit und bringen so jeden Raucher um mindestens drei Züge seiner schwer erarbeiteten und teuer bezahlten Zigarette.
7. Nichtraucher sind also maßgeblich für den Zerfall des Sozialstaates Bundesrepublik Deutschland verantwortlich.

Folge: Hunger, Leid und Elend. Gewalt, Krieg und am Ende der Untergang der Menschheit!!!
Haben Nichtraucher darüber schon einmal nachgedacht???
Die Raucher aber schon! Oder glaubt Ihr etwa, die rauchen nur so zum Spaß?! 
In diesem Sinne... geh ich jetzt erst mal eine rauchen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

eine Geschichte die das Leben schrieb....

"Steve Sullivan, ein Eishockeyspieler der Chicago Blackhawks, hatte vor einiger Zeit einen seltsamen Konflikt mit einem Fan (links). Sullivan hatte wenige Augenblicke zuvor einen Stock ins Gesicht bekommen und war angeschlagen. Trotzdem verhöhnte und beschimpfte der Fan ihn.

Dann passierte Unglaubliches...
Zuerst schießt Sullivan zwei Tore für sein Team. Später fliegt ein Puck unglücklich vom Eis in die Zuschauerränge - und trifft ausgerechnet jenen Fan, der Sullivan verhöhnt hatte.

----------


## schiene

*Ballonflug - Ingenieur vs. Manager*
Ein Mann in einem Heissluftballon hat sich verirrt. Er geht tiefer und sichtet einen Mann am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft:
- "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? 
Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen und ich weiss nicht, wo ich bin." 
Der Mann am Boden antwortet: 
- "Sie sind in einem Heissluftballon in ungefähr 10m Höhe über dem Boden. Sie befinden sich zwischen 40 und 41 Grad nördlicher Breite und zwischen 59 und 60 Grad westlicher Länge."
"Sie müssen Ingenieur sein", sagt der Ballonfahrer.
"Bin ich", antwortet dieser, "woher wussten Sie das?" 
"Nun," sagt der Ballonfahrer, "alles was Sie mir sagten, ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und ich weiss immer noch nicht, wo ich bin. Offen gesagt waren Sie keine große Hilfe. Sie haben höchstens meine Reise noch weiter verzögert."
Der Ingenieur antwortet: 
"Sie müssen im Management tätig sein." 
"Ja," antwortet der Ballonfahrer, "aber woher wussten Sie das?" 
"Nun," sagt der Ingenieur, "Sie wissen weder wo Sie sind, noch wohin Sie fahren. 
Sie sind aufgrund einer großen Menge heisser Luft in Ihre jetzige Position gekommen. 
Sie haben ein Versprechen gemacht, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es einhalten können und erwarten von den Leuten unter Ihnen, dass sie Ihre Probleme lösen. 
Tatsache ist, dass Sie in exakt der gleichen Lage sind wie vor unserem Treffen, aber jetzt bin irgendwie ich schuld!"

----------


## pit

::   Der ist echt gut!

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Eine schoene Geschichte - mit sehr viel Kenntnis der Positionen beider Protagonisten. :: .

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

*Was ist Politik?*

"Der kleine Sohn geht zum Vater und fragt ihn, ob er ihm erklären kann, was Politik sei. Der Vater meint: "Natürlich kann ich Dir das erklären. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel unsere Familie: Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also nennen wir mich Kapitalismus. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die Regierung. Wir beide kümmern uns fast ausschließlich um dein Wohl, also bist Du das Volk. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die Zukunft. Hast Du das verstanden?" Der Sohn ist sich nicht ganz sicher und möchte erst mal drüber schlafen.

In der Nacht erwacht er, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und nun schreit. Er steht auf und klopft am Elternzimmer, doch seine Mutter liegt im Tiefschlaf und lässt sich nicht wecken. Also geht er zum Dienstmädchen und findet dort seinen Vater bei ihr im Bett. Doch auch auf sein mehrmaliges Klopfen hin lassen die beiden sich nicht stören. So geht er halt wieder ins Bett und schläft weiter. 

Am Morgen fragt ihn der Vater, ob er nun wisse was Politik wäre und es mit seinen eigenen Worten erklären könne. Der Sohn antwortet: "Ja, jetzt weiß ich es. Der Kapitalismus missbraucht die Arbeiterklasse während die Regierung schläft. Das Volk wird total ignoriert und die Zukunft ist voll Scheisse!"

----------


## pit

*Neulich auf der Weihnachtsfeier!*

Damentisch: 10 Damen
Herrentisch: 10 Herren

20:00 Uhr Damentisch

Kellner: Guten Abend die Damen, was darf es denn sein?
Frau 1: Oh, ein Glas Sekt.
Frau 2: Nee, wir warten noch auf die Anderen.
Frau 1: Also doch ein Glas Sekt.

Kellner: (geht)

20.03 Uhr Herrentisch

Kellner: Servus.
Mann 1: Servus.
Kellner: Und?
Mann 1: Zehn Bier.
Kellner: (bringt Bier)
Mann 1: Was krieg’ste denn?
Kellner: 18.
Mann 1: (gibt 20) Stimmt so.
Kellner: Danke.

20:10 Uhr Damentisch

Kellner: Haben die Damen etwas gefunden?
Frau 3: Haben Sie Cola light?
Kellner: Nein.
Frau 3: Warum nicht?
Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner.
Frau 3: Dann nehme ich eine Apfelschorle, aber mit wenig Apfelsaft.
Frau 1: Oh, die nehme ich auch, aber bei mir können Sie mehr Saft 
reinmachen.
Kellner: Selbstverständlich.
Frau 5 zu Frau 2-4 und 9: Trinkt Ihr auch Sekt?
Frau 9: Ja.
Frau 2: Ja.
Frau 4: Nein, ich habe Migräne.
Frau 1: Dann nimm doch einen O-Saft.
Frau 9: Oh, ja ich will auch einen O-Saft.
Frau 4: Nee, ich nehme ein stilles Wasser.
Kellner: Haben wir leider nicht.
Frau 4: Warum nicht?
Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner.
Frau 4: Na gut dann nehme ich doch einen Sekt mit O-Saft.
Frau 5: Dann nehmen wir ne Flasche.
Kellner: Soll ich ihnen dann eine kleine Flasche O-Saft dazu bringen?
Frau 5: Warum?
Kellner: Weil wir keine Flasche fertig gemischten Sekt mit O-Saft haben.
Frau 5: Na dann lassen Sie den O-Saft weg.
Frau 9: Dann nehme ich aber noch ein Wasser dazu.
Frau 10: Ich auch.
Frau 7: Ich auch, oder? Sie haben wirklich kein stilles Wasser?
Kellner: Nein, nur stillen Sekt. Wir nennen das in der Fachsprache Weißwein.
Frau 1-10: ???????
Kellner: (denkt: War doch klar, dass die das nicht raffen) Und die anderen Damen?
Frau 3: Einen Süßgespritzten.
Frau 6: Einen Sauergespritzten.
Frau 8: Eine Cola light.
Kellner: Wir haben leider keine Cola light.
Frau 8: Warum nicht?
Kellner: KEINE AHNUNG ICH BIN NUR DER KELLNER.
Frau 8: Dann nehme ich ein Radler mit wenig Bier.
Kellner: (geht und versucht sich den ****** zu merken)

20:18 Uhr Herrentisch

Mann 3: (brüllt durch den Saal) Mach noch 'ne Runde!
Kellner: Jo (geht, holt zehn Bier, stellt diese wortlos ab, während „Mann 3“ 20,- aufs Tablett legt).

20:25 Uhr Damentisch

Kellner: (bringt die Getränke) Sooo die Damen, wer hatte denn das Radler?
Frau 1-10: Schnatter, Schnatter, Schnatter...
Kellner: WER HATTE DENN DAS RADLER?
Frau 1-10: ?????? (Vollkommen überrascht, dass ein Herr mit einem Tablett vor dem Tisch steht und das Damenkollektiv ansieht).
Kellner: DAS RADLER.
Frau 7: Petra, hattest Du nicht das Radler?
Frau 8: Oh ja, mein Radler, hihihi!
Kellner: (stellt das Radler und die anderen Getränke auf dem Tisch ab und denkt: Sollen die das Zeug doch selber verteilen).
Frau 3: Und wo ist meine Cola light?
Kellner: (atmet tief ein und wieder aus) Wir haben keins UND ICH WEISS AUCH NICHT WARUM.
Frau 3: Dann nehm ich...
Kellner: Sie haben schon gewählt und es ist auch schon da.
Frau 3: Oh.
Frau 8: Was macht das denn?
Kellner: Zusammen oder getrennt?
Frau 8: Nur das Radler.
Kellner: 1,80 bitte. (Die Dame wühlt in der Handtasche nach dem Geldbeutel und drückt dem Kellner 2,- in die Hand. Der Kellner gibt ein 20 Cent Stück zurück, worauf die Dame ein 10 Cent Stück sucht um dieses dem Kellner als Trinkgeld zu überreichen).
Kellner: So, der Rest?
Frau 5: Ich zahle die Hälfte vom Sekt, ein Mineralwasser und den Sauergespritzten.
Frau 2: Wieso die Hälfte, wir sind doch drei, die wo Sekt trinken!
Frau 5: Oh ja stimmt, dann zwei Drittel der Flasche, ein Mineralwasser und Süßgespritzten.
Frau 2: Dann zahle ich das letzte Drittel von dem Sekt.
Kellner: (rechnet angestrengt und versucht die Ruhe zu bewahren) Dann bekomme ich 7,63 von Ihnen und von Ihnen 4,33
Frau 2: Warum haben Sie denn so unrunde Preise? Das ist doch unpraktisch.
Kellner: Das ist halt so bei einem Drittel von 13,-. Normalerweise teilen sich nicht drei Leute ein Getränk.

Die restlichen Damen zahlen in ähnlicher Weise Ihre Getränke, lassen sich dabei das Rückgeld stets geben und entscheiden sich vereinzelt zu einem Trinkgeld von bis zu 20 Cent. Somit entsteht ein Gesamttrinkgeld von 55 Cent.

20:25 Uhr Herrentisch

Mann 4: Mach ma’ 10 Bier und zehn Schnaps und was Du trinkst.
Kellner: (Nickt und holt die Getränke) Kurze Zeit später stellt er zehn Bier und elf Schnaps ab. Mit dem elften Schnaps stößt er mit der Runde an.
Mann 4: Was macht das?
Kellner: 45,50
Mann 4: (gibt einen 50,- Schein) Gib mir drei raus.
Kellner: (gibt 3,-) Dank Dir.

Der Abend geht in ähnlicher Weise bis in die frühen Morgenstunden weiter.
Am Herrentisch werden insgesamt zehn Runden Bier und fünf Runden Schnaps getrunken.

Die Aufzählung der am Damentisch getrunkenen Getränke entfällt aus zwei 
Gründen:
1. Es würde den Rahmen dieses Posts sprengen.
2. Der (männliche) Autor dieses Artikels würde beim Schreiben Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

So beobachtet man das aber in der Tat oft  :cool:

----------


## saiasia

.
Hey, wusste gar nicht das Du auf unserer Weihnachtsfeier warst. 

Bei den Herren geht´s schnell,

die Damen brauchen doch etwas "länger" !

----------


## Enrico

Hab die geschichte ne Kelnerin lesen lassen, die hat gelegen vor lachen  ::

----------


## schiene

Gestern Abend an der Bar eines Engländers...
Ich hatte Lust auf einen Tee.Also bestellte ich mir bei der Bedienung einen heißen grünen Tee.
Zuerst brachte sie mir einen Eistee obwohl ich ihr gesagt hatte hot green Tea.Ahhhh you want hot Tea....yes
Nach 5 Minuten brachte sie mir die Teekanne und die Tasse.Doch wo war der Teebeutel bezw.der Teefilter.
Naja,also goss ich den "Tee" in die Tasse und der war wirklich grün,richtig giftig grün  :: 
Was ist denn das??? Hot green Tea  :: Dann sah der Engländer das etwas nicht stimmte.Seine Bedienung hatte den grünen Eistee aus der 
Plastikflasche einfach heiß gemacht  ::  
Etwas später bekam ich meinen gewünschten Tee und der Spass war es mir wert ::

----------


## Enrico

*Der Park-Dussel des Tages
*


In einem Meer aus Schutt parkt seit einigen Tagen dieser VW Jetta. Sein Besitzer hat ihn in Taiyuan (Ost-China) abgestellt.
Kurz darauf begannen die Bauarbeiten: Die komplette Straße samt Parkplatz wurde wegen Erweiterungsmaßnahmen zerbröckelt.
Dem Autofahrer war eine Schonfrist eingeräumt worden. Als sie verstrich, nahmen die Maschinen ihre Arbeit wieder auf. Wie der Fahrer sein Auto nun retten soll, bleibt ihm wohl selbst überlassen.
Aber bislang ließ er sich nicht blicken, ist seit Tagen verschwunden.
Immerhin: Geklaut wird es in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt nicht.

----------


## saiasia

Vielleicht hat der Besitzer nur vergessen wo er sein Auto geparkt hatte.  ::

----------


## schiene

Eigentlich nicht so lustig (oder doch :: )Zumindest konnte ich in diesem Moment nicht anders als zu lachen.....
Gestern in der Stadt traf ich die 21 jährige Tochter eines Bekannten welche deutlich sichtbar schwanger ist.
Wir redeten bisschen miteinander und etwa 5 Meter weiter stand eine Gruppe 10-12 jahrige Jungen.Einer kam zu ihr und fragte sie ey,bist du schwanger? Sie schaute ihn an und meinte ja ,das sieht man doch.Da meinte der Bengel hmmm kann mich garnicht daran erinnern dich gebumst zu haben  ::  und rannt weg.
Ihr fehlten die Worte und ich konnte vor lachen nix machen. ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ihr fehlten die Worte und ich konnte vor lachen nix machen.


 ::  hej schiene; gehts noch. das Mädel hat ja gleich zwei ( 2 ) Ohrfeigen gekriegt  ::

----------


## schiene

Ach was, ich sehe das nicht so ernst und auch sie schaute zwar anfangs etwas ungläubig musste aber auch über diesen kleinen Lümmel
lachen und meinte "noch keine Haare am Sack aber vom bumsen reden". Wenn man alles immer ernst nimmt und ihm vielleicht noch paar knallt ist man am Ende selbst noch der "Böse". War halt ne Mutprobe zu welcher er sicher von seinen "Kumpels" aufgestachelt wurde.
Geknallt hätte es wenn es ein "Reiferer" gesagt hätte,aber so..... Nicht alles überbewerten,ich war auch nen ganz schlimmer in diesem Alter  und hätte bei machen "Streichen" einige Schellen bekommen müssen :: 
Geholfen hätte es nicht und eher das Gegenteil bewirkt.

----------


## schiene

Diese Woche hatte ich ein Gespräch mit meinem Chef.Er verlangte von mir das ich jede Woche 100% Leistung bringen soll.
Ich habe es mir dann so aufgeteilt:
Montag 25 %
Dienstag 20%
Mittwoch 20%
Donnerstag 20%
Freitag 15%
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Super-Lösung, damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden.

----------


## Enrico

Sehr gute Lösung, setze ich ab morgen umgehend um. Aber wie habt ihr die Zeitumstellung verbracht?

Na, wie gefiel Euch dieses Jahr die Zeitumstellung?
Ich war live beim Public Viewing am Brandenburger Tor 
und es war der Hammer! 
Zack - Zeit umgestellt.
Kein langes Gefackel. 
Eben noch 2 Uhr, ein Blinzeln - 3 Uhr! 
Gänsehaut. 
Das Publikum ist voll ausgerastet,
der eine Teil wollte ne Zugabe, der andere ein Rückspiel in Zeitlupe, weil es angeblich viel zu schnell ging. 
Zwischen 2 und 3 hat Helene Fischer gesungen.
Das ZDF bringt heute Abend eine Zusammenfassung. 
Auch wenn viele meckern,
ich gebe zu, ich bin ein Fan der Zeitumstellung, 
ich habe alle auf CD. 
Wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr, 
ich freu mich drauf! 
Und jetzt wochenlang dies verrückte Kribbeln im Körper bei dem Gefühl, dass es eigentlich ja noch eine Stunde früher ist... wow.

(Oliver Kalkofe) 

 ::

----------


## rampo

Ich Wuensche mir nur die 60 und 70 Jahre zurueck , ::  die 1 Stunde  :: 

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Eben noch 2 Uhr, ein Blinzeln - 3 Uhr! 
> Gänsehaut. 
> ...
> Zwischen 2 und 3 hat Helene Fischer gesungen.


Muss aber dann ein verdammt kurzer Song gewesen sein!
In Bangkok haben wir nichts davon gemerkt, außer dass die Uhr in meinem Compi nicht mehr mit der gewohnten Zeit übereinstimmte.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ein alter Araber lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago. Er würde gerne in seinem Garten Kartoffeln pflanzen, aber er ist allein, alt und schwach. Deshalb schreibt er eine E-Mail an seinen Sohn, der in Paris studiert.
"Lieber Achmed, ich bin sehr traurig weil ich in meinem Garten keine Kartoffeln pflanzen kann. Ich bin sicher, wenn Du bei mir wärest, könntest Du mir helfen und den Garten umgraben. Dein Vater."

Prompt erhält der alte Mann eine E-Mail aus Paris:
"Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an. Dort habe ich nämlich 'das Ding' versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed."

Um 4 Uhr morgens erscheinen bei dem alten Mann die US-Armee, die Marines, das FBI, die CIA und sogar eine Eliteeinheit der Rangers. Sie nehmen den Garten Scholle für Scholle auseinander, suchen jeden Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. Enttäuscht ziehen sie wieder ab.

Am selben Tag erhält der alte Mann wieder eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn:
"Lieber Vater, ich bin sicher, dass der Garten jetzt komplett umgegraben ist und Du Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte ich nicht für dich tun. In Liebe, Achmed".

----------


## schiene

*Das Märchen vom Schatz am River Kwai* passt ganz gut hier mit rein...
Aus dem Jahr 2001

"Das Schicksal schien es endlich einmal gut gemeint zu haben mit Thailand und seiner von der Asienkrise arg mitgenommenen Finanzen. Seit Jahren schon suchte Senator Chaowarin Latthasaksiri im Dschungel nahe der Brücke am "River Kwai" nach einem Schatz der Japaner, den diese Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges dort verscharrt haben sollen, um Japans spätere Dominanz der Welt zu sichern. Das jedenfalls behauptete der Senator. Vor kurzem wurde er fündig, in einer Höhle namens Lijia."

hier gehts weiter....
http://www.welt.de/print-welt/articl...iver-Kwai.html

----------


## schiene

Passend zur Fußball WM 2014 fällt mir eine persönliche Geschichte ein welche sich nach der WM 2002 (Japan/Korea) zugetragen hat.
Ich saß in Kanchanaburi in einem Restaurant als ein junges japanische Paar an meinen Tisch kam die Daumen hoch hielt und sagte "Germany good Football"
Dann legten sie mir einen Zettel und Stift auf den Tisch  ::  und fragten ob sie ein Foto mit mir machen könnten.
Ok,warum nicht.Sie freute sich wie verrückt und zeigte auf den Zettel.Ich fragte was soll ich damit ? Sie sagte sein "sign please".
Hääää warum das denn aber ok wenn es dich glücklich macht.
Glücklich strahlend  verbeugte sie sich und sagte ...
Thank you Mr.Jancker  und ich wusste das sie sich wohl geirrt hat
 :: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carsten_Jancker

----------


## schorschilia

*Benebelte Irrfahrt durch Bern endet vor Gericht*

Als Autofahrer sollte man ein paar Regeln einhalten. Ein Mann tat dies mit nur geringem Erfolg. Jetzt steht er in Bern vor Gericht. 

Wer in ein Auto steigt, sich ans Steuer setzt und losfahren will, hat im Idealfall irgendwann einmal eine Fahrprüfung abgelegt und einen gültigen Führerschein in der Tasche. Nun ist es so, dass ein Mann vor zehn Monaten diesen Hinweis und eine Reihe von weiteren Ratschlägen, Regeln und Gesetzen nicht beachtet hat, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft findet. Darum steht er vor dem Regionalgericht Bern-Mittelland. 
Beispielsweise ist es gewiss unpassend, die Fahrt in Langenthal in einem Wagen zu beginnen, den man eine Woche zuvor in der Gegend geklaut hat, weil in der Zündung zufällig noch der Schlüssel steckte – selbst wenn die erste Proberunde durchs Quartier ganz gut lief.
Sitzt man aber erst einmal am Steuer, hätte man natürlich vorher besser auf ein paar Gläser Wodka verzichtet. Klar wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, nicht gleich noch Kokain, Heroin und Cannabis zu konsumieren, ganz zu schweigen von ein paar Medikamenten. Da es aber doch so gekommen ist, könnte man höchstens noch darauf achten, während der Fahrt das eine oder andere Bier in der Dose zu lassen. 

_Von der Polizei verfolgt_
Könnte man. Aber immerhin hat man es ja geschafft, der Polizei erst in Bern durch eine Schlangenlinie aufzufallen; eine reife Leistung, wenn man bedenkt, dass auf dem Beifahrersitz die Freundin sitzt, mit der man gerade Krach hat, die ja auch ziemlich verladen ist und dazu fortwährend quasselt.
Wenn man nun auf dem Felsenauviadukt von einer Patrouille überholt wird, sollte man ihr besser folgen und auf der Ausfahrt Neufeld die Autobahn verlassen. Eher unangebracht ist es dagegen, kurz davor nach links auszubrechen, zwei Sicherheitslinien zu überfahren und wieder Gas zu geben.
Und überhaupt: Wer bei der Ausfahrt Weyermannshaus zuerst die Polizei austrickst und dann bei Bern-Forsthaus die Autobahn in einem Tempo verlässt, dass ein Hinterrad in der Kurve die Bodenhaftung verliert; wer dazu eine Kreuzung bei Rot überquert, mit der Mittelinsel kollidiert und das eigene Auto beschädigt, der sollte besser anhalten. 

_Ende in der Sackgasse_
Ebenso klar: Wer in der Folge immer mal wieder auf die Gegenfahrbahn gerät, sodass dort die entgegenkommenden Autos ausweichen oder stoppen müssen, wer in einer engen Unterführung fast einen Rollerfahrer umfährt, mit Tempo 70 durch eine 30er-Zone rast und beinahe einen Unfall verursacht; wer das alles macht, der sollte besser darauf verzichten, gegen Ende dieser Fahrt noch durch eine Begegnungszone zu brettern. Vor allem im Dezember, bei schlechter Sicht und vereisten Strassen.
Wer das alles dennoch tut, bis schliesslich ein unüberwindbares Metallgeländer der Fahrt ein Ende setzt, der sollte, bevor er aus dem Auto torkelt, besser darauf achten, sich nicht unbedingt mit der Patrouille anzulegen und einem Polizisten einen Fusstritt zu verpassen. 
Vor allem dann, wenn er – wie der Mann vor Gericht – im Strafregisterauszug ganze 19 Einträge aufweist. 

http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/b...story/17862311

----------


## schiene

This was what happened to me when I went to Bangkok for vacation recently.

I went to Thailand for a few days last week. 

I stayed in a really nice hotel over-looking Bangkok Chao Phraya River.


The people in Thailand are so friendly. 

I got to talk to a really nice young lady in the bar. 



She asked what the view was like from my bedroom window? 

So I invited her to my room to see the view for herself. 

That's when I started to get really, really worried!! 

She walked to the window and OMG!!!

----------


## wein4tler

Die war aus der Steinzeit als die Frauen noch Schwänze hatten.  ::

----------


## Enrico

„Diese Kreditkarte rettete uns das Leben“

18.50 Uhr im Untergeschoss des Centers. „Ich hatte einen Zahlendreher in meinem Kreditkarten-PIN und war mir sicher: Die Nummer ist richtig. Wir haben es an vier Bankautomaten probiert. Ich dachte, dass es an den thailändischen Banken liegt“, erzählt Lea.
Wenn der Zahlendreher nicht gewesen wäre, hätten die Studentinnen zum Explosionszeitpunkt an der Todeskreuzung nach einem Motorradtaxi gesucht. Glück im Unglück!

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/bang...9216.bild.html

Ja, so gesehen rettete uns unsere Armut zur Zeit auch das Leben, so können wir nicht nach Thailand fliegen  ::

----------


## schorschilia

https://www.facebook.com/DamianRicht...5849766483273/

----------


## wein4tler

*Sprüche etwas komplizierter ausgedrückt:*

"Ein blindes Huhn findet auch ein Korn"
Ein der optischen Wahrnehmung unfähiges, gefiedertes, aber des Fliegens nicht mächtiges Haustier gelangt in den Besitz nicht näher definierter Sämereien. 

"Liebe macht blind"
Die Struktur einer ambivalenten Beziehung beeinträchtigt das visuelle und kognitive Wahrnehmungsvermögen extrem.

"Die dümmsten Bauern ernten die größten Kartoffeln"
Die Expansion der interranen Tuberosa steht in inverser Proportionalität zur intellektuellen Kapazität des kultivierenden Agronoms.

"Stille Wasser sind tief"
Die Auslotung gradientenfreier Gewässer bereitet messtechnisch gesehen Schwierigkeiten.

"Geld stinkt nicht!"
Der Geruchskoeffizient gewisser finanzieller Mittel ist permanent gleich null!

"Den letzten beißen die Hunde."
Eine strukturell desintegrierte Finalität in Relation zur Zentralisierungskonstellation provoziert die eskalative Realisierung destruktiver Integrationsmotivationen durch permanent lokal agressive Individuen der Spezies "Canis".

----------


## schorschilia

Die Leichtathletik-WM ist Geschichte. Unser Berner Meitschi Mujinga Kambundji war Klasse....aber die Chinesinnen waren der Knaller. :: 

https://lawm.sportschau.de/doha2019/...mdoha1730.html

----------

